

Ubuntu 11.10: Looks Kind of Cool But Who Is It For? - darkduck
http://www.mylinuxrig.com/post/12114416175/ubuntu-11-10-looks-kind-of-cool-but-who-is-it-for

======
gerggerg
I think the biggest value in unity is experience. Canonical and the linux
community in general are gaining a lot of UI research experience with unity.
An area of linux often left un-experimented. It might not be everyone's
favorite and it's certainly still under development, but at least Canonical is
trying to do something genuinely difficult.

Who is it for? It's for everyone to try, and then try to improve. It's open
source. It's changing constantly, and you can help. Don't let your human
desire to stick it to people for doing something you don't like get in your
way of helping make a difference.

I personally think unity is great. More screen real estate, feels more
organized, less UI cluttering my experience. Most importantly it's a step
forward into the unknown. Trying to bring a modern UI to an operating system
that is more than ready for some mass appeal.

------
ralphc
It's for people who like Macs. A Mac is my main machine, and I can see all
kinds of parallels, down to the "disk utility" for formatting drives. I'm
feeling right at home with Unity, with the menus at the top, the Dock (excuse
me, Launcher), etc.

As for Ubuntu installations being "flawless and drama-free", he should go back
and read about the nightmare issues people had with 9.10, most of which were
fixed by 10.04, and 10.04 has been a rock-solid LTS. The next LTS is when I'll
most likely start switching my machines, it will be the 3rd iteration of Unity
and the Canonical team appears to try to really get things right on the LTS
releases.

------
sixtofour
Not for me.

I've already gone to Lubuntu, and I'm starting the thought process of moving
to Mint or Debian.

My thirteen year old has asked to go to Mint, we'll probably do that next
weekend. "Dad, you can't even change the panel." The "teachable moment" will
end up being about re-partitioning his Linux partition (it's all root at the
moment), not about learning Unity. He just wants to GSD.

------
fallenlad
I dont think unity is for developers. I was using maverick and now thinking of
moving back to debian. Sure its a nightmare to transform back.

